# Whey protein...



## theo (May 16, 2014)

I would like your opinion about which whey protein is the best..?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 16, 2014)

Whichever one comes from a GMP certified manufacturer.


----------



## theo (May 16, 2014)

Hmm... I want to try scitec 100%  professional whey protein..but I don't know..now I use nutrytec five prox...scitec is more is expensive..and is only from milk protein..However nutrytec five prox has five different sources of protein...so..what do you recommend me.?


----------



## DarksideSix (May 16, 2014)

just get the cheapest shit you can find.  IMO it's all the same.  I had a good friend who's roommate in college was a BB and they took a tour of a plant where they were taking the same powder protein and putting it in different jugs labeled by different manufacturers.


----------



## theo (May 16, 2014)

Ok...so the cheapest....okay my friend...Thanks a lot...


----------



## Get Some (May 16, 2014)

I thought this post was going along the route of "when in Rome..."

Since that ship has sailed I would say your question is like asking us what type of tits do you prefer on a woman? You're going to get a variety of answers here so you need to learn how to digest them and do your own research.

concentrate
isolate cold-filtration
isolate microfiltrated
Hydrolyzed Casein 
Hydrolized Caseinate
Micellar Casein 
Calcium Caseinate

Look up the facts on all of those to start and also check out the difference between high grade and super grade. Know when to use whey vs casein and when a mix works well. The number one problem I see with most whey protein mixtures is they don't have enough carbs. Either that or they have too much saturated fat! I like sites that let you make a custom mix where you can include casein, whey, L-glutamine, BCAAs, waxy maize, dextrose, etc. 

Learn why you need these things in your body and how to go about properly timing them based on their "release" (reaction to protease I and II)


----------



## Get Some (May 16, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> just get the cheapest shit you can find.  IMO it's all the same.  I had a good friend who's roommate in college was a BB and they took a tour of a plant where they were taking the same powder protein and putting it in different jugs labeled by different manufacturers.



almost all the whey comes from just a few providers... however this does not mean that it's the same TYPE of whey. Microfiltrated is VERY different from Concentrate... try some Myofusion and you'll understand what I'm talking about when you shit half of it out because of all the fillers and other shit your body has no enzymes to ingest. I like my protein to be cleaner than my gear! People have no idea how many kidney problems later in life are due to ingestion of low grade whey and other proteins


----------



## theo (May 16, 2014)

At this time...I take a dirty protein and a whey together... 2 scoops of nutrytec colossus gigant and one of nutrytec five prox...the times a day and one more after trainin. Where the scoops are 2 and 3


----------



## theo (May 16, 2014)

So I take enough carbs..


----------



## Get Some (May 16, 2014)

theo said:


> At this time...I take a dirty protein and a whey together... 2 scoops of nutrytec colossus gigant and one of nutrytec five prox...the times a day and one more after trainin. Where the scoops are 2 and 3



I have absolutely no clue what this means... maybe because you are typing from your phone?


----------



## theo (May 16, 2014)

I said that I take two different proteins together...


----------



## Get Some (May 16, 2014)

theo said:


> I said that I take two different proteins together...



I understand that but mentioning the names of the protein without mentioning what is in them is useless. Like I said, you are on your phone so that may be an arduous task. You should drink as few protein shakes as possible and supplement mostly with whole foods. Protein/carb shake during workout and post workout is the most important timing.... research the relation of this to spiking insulin levels and you will have a better understanding


----------



## theo (May 16, 2014)

Okk..Thanks a lot bro...


----------



## bvs (May 17, 2014)

its more a matter of opinion and brand loyalty than actual nutritional benefits
that said most of the big boys of the protien world (gold standard, sytha6, dymatize) have been around for a long time and are a pretty safe bet if you can justify spending money on them


----------

